# Hawthorne Diamond in the Rough



## JimRoy (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey all,  I'm sure most of you saw this prewar Hawthorne on eBay the past many weeks. I studied the pictures closely for several weeks and talked to a few Cabe members. I finally decided yesterday that it was worth an hour drive to look see.  At first glance it's not that impressive, but I believe this it is a diamond in the rough. Everything but the seat looks to be original. The New Departure 2-speed hub works great and so does the kick stand. It still has the Wards tires on it. It has some wonderful old grease that is protecting the chrome and some paint.  I decided to bring it home. I saved on the $95 shipping and was able to negotiate a better price. My plan is to remove the silver paint and see what the original red looks like.  If possible I'm planning to clean it up and keep it original.  Jim


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 5, 2017)

I made that owner an offer for that bike when it first came up. It did sit there for a while. I thought the same. Diamond in the rough. Good luck with her. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2017)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting Jim. I think that is a good score, it sure looks like that siver will come off. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 5, 2017)

Been seeing that for a while, I'm anxious to see how it turns out. I'll probably be jealous and regret not getting it. Good luck with it brother.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2017)

Love to see what it looks like when it's all done!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2017)

Way to go jmroy


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> Thanks for posting Jim. I think that is a good score, it sure looks like that siver will come off. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress.



I'm planning to install white wall balooner tires on my Hawthorne. What would you recommend


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey all. The Hawthorne is done. The bicycle was definitely a diamond in the rough and it has brought me a ton of enjoyment exposing her. Before I describe the past three weeks I want to say a BIG THANKS to The Golden Greek. He has helped me during the process providing helpful insight and locating some nice parts.  We have also developed a friendship along way.  I also want to say thank you to my wonderful wife for allowing me time to work on the bicycle. 
I know what many of you are probably thinking "there is no way that is the original red paint that was under that ugly silver."  I can truly say it is... all the original paint that remains can be seen. I touched up some (not all) of the bare metal on the front right fork, chain guard, the right seat post and the top rear forks.  I touched up a few other bare spots, but I would say 95% of the red you see is the original. I used lacquer thinner to carefully remove the silver paint then I wet sanded the red to brighten it up. I used my high speed buffing wheel to bring out the shine. 
I also freshened up the white graphics and distressed them to match the age of the bicycle. I added the Delta front light and super nice tank with horn and button (thanks George). The tank was selling on EBay at the same time as the bicycle and the Golden Greek brought it to my attention.  It was already red, so I wet sanded and buffed. The seat is not original or correct, but I recovered it in black leather. It needs more pad so I will probably do it over in the next couple of weeks. 
All the spokes, nuts and bolts are original - I did not break a one and I  reused them all. I kept a detailed log of the materials and labor  so my grandson will have a history of my work. 
I brought the bicycle home on February 5th and flooded it with PB Blaster. From start to finish it took 18 days and approximately 100 hours to complete. I went through and rebuilt everything on this bicycle down to the smallest detail. It rides and shifts perfectly. My hands are really sore, but it's a good pain if you know what I mean. My grandson is 4 and Lord willing I will give it to him on his wedding day.  While I was working on the bicycle I would say prayers for him praying that he would have a long happy life and meet a wonderful woman to marry. I don't know who she is but God does. As I was spending so much time on the bicycle, I couldn't help but think that I was taking something old and giving it a new life. That's what God does for each and every person who believes and places faith in Him. He gives new life. Thank you God for giving me this opportunity to work on this old classic.  Please scroll down through the before and after pics. Thanks, Jim


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow!!!! That's a great job u did on the bike!!!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2017)

Fantastic for sure.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesome job, looks fantastic. Knew I'd be jealous when it was done. Wish I'd have pulled the trigger now.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 26, 2017)

The light should be front loader.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it. The Golden Greek and I performed a ton of research on the lights that were on my bike when it was new. The two holes in the front fender and paint fading point to these lights.  The dual light bracket would mount where the holes in my fender are.  I'm not sure I like the look, but if I find a set some day and I have a roll of money in my pocket I may buy them.  Thanks again, Jim


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome!
Great example of "New Life"
Miraculous... almost.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice job!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome job jim looks amazing!!! Enjoy riding it!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 27, 2017)

Great job cleaning that one up. Thanks for showing the pictures.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 13, 2017)

I like cousin Jimmy's Hawthorne Gramps...  When are you going to start on mine?  Love Andy


----------



## Kstone (Mar 13, 2017)

HOLY SHEETS


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 14, 2017)

You sure that's the same bike?  Lol! Fantastic!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice job well done and some good words~



JimRoy said:


> My hands are really sore, but it's a good pain if you know what I mean. My grandson is 4 and Lord willing I will give it to him on his wedding day. While I was working on the bicycle I would say prayers for him praying that he would have a long happy life and meet a wonderful woman to marry. I don't know who she is but God does. As I was spending so much time on the bicycle, I couldn't help but think that I was taking something old and giving it a new life. That's what God does for each and every person who believes and places faith in Him. He gives new life. Thank you God for giving me this opportunity to work on this old classic.


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations. I;m glad it worked out. I bet you go to wherever it's stored 4 or 5 time a day just to look at it, and smile. Can't say that I blame you. A keeper!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the proper front sprocket for that bike.....in nice condition too


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, but based on all my research and reviewing the bicycle with other Cabe members and bicycle enthusiasts, we believe the sprocket is the original. Please share what you know. The front light is not period correct. 
Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2017)

The one on the bike looks small.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 16, 2017)

It's the same bike. The pictures really do it justice.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 29, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Hey all. The Hawthorne is done. The bicycle was definitely a diamond in the rough and it has brought me a ton of enjoyment exposing her. Before I describe the past three weeks I want to say a BIG THANKS to The Golden Greek. He has helped me during the process providing helpful insight and locating some nice parts.  We have also developed a friendship along way.  I also want to say thank you to my wonderful wife for allowing me time to work on the bicycle.
> I know what many of you are probably thinking "there is no way that is the original red paint that was under that ugly silver."  I can truly say it is... all the original paint that remains can be seen. I touched up some (not all) of the bare metal on the front right fork, chain guard, the right seat post and the top rear forks.  I touched up a few other bare spots, but I would say 95% of the red you see is the original. I used lacquer thinner to carefully remove the silver paint then I wet sanded the red to brighten it up. I used my high speed buffing wheel to bring out the shine.
> I also freshened up the white graphics and distressed them to match the age of the bicycle. I added the Delta front light and super nice tank with horn and button (thanks George). The tank was selling on EBay at the same time as the bicycle and the Golden Greek brought it to my attention.  It was already red, so I wet sanded and buffed. The seat is not original or correct, but I recovered it in black leather. It needs more pad so I will probably do it over in the next couple of weeks.
> All the spokes, nuts and bolts are original - I did not break a one and I  reused them all. I kept a detailed log of the materials and labor  so my grandson will have a history of my work.
> ...



Wow.


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

